# Chai vs Yerba Mate



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

I am a huge fan of both teas with spiced yerba mate chai being my favorite. However I was told by a friend that there is a correlation between yerba mate and oral/esophageal cancers. So now I'm thinking of ditching the mate and drinking regular chai with black tea. But before making a drastic move I figured I would consult the wise women of mdc Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## Sativarain1 (Feb 27, 2003)

I haven't heard of yerba mate causing cancer, but that is really scary. I wonder how it would do that? Do you have any links?

recently I found a recipe for homemade chai and to me it sounds better than storebought because then you don't have all the sugar additives like the pre-made mix ones do.


----------



## bhollen76 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't think it's a true thing.however I came across this report today - http://www.fastmr.com/prod/279748_the_us_the_future_of_foodservice_to_2015.aspx. I'm not familiar the publisher, but it looks pretty focused. Anybody here know the company?


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

I drank Yerba Mate and enjoyed the boost of energy it brought. I also experienced a bit of weight loss with it. I did some research and after extensively reviewing both sides I came to my own conclusion from all the research. I simply did not feel comfortable at all drinking it anymore. I really would rather drink the many good teas that have a good track record of research to support less cancer and heart problems risk and increase overall general health. Yerba Mate just wasn't a perceived health risk I was willing to take in the end in small quantities or large quantities.


----------



## green_momma2007 (Jul 22, 2007)

I know this is an old post, but I wanted to chime in. Most drinkers of yerba mate are in Argentina and Uruguay. So I'm pretty sure those studies linking yerba mate and throat cancer are based on mate consumption in those countries. My husband is from Argentina, and I can tell you that most likely what is causing the cancer is not the mate but the very hot water used to make the tea. DH doesn't drink that much mate, but the time's we've had it at friends' houses I usually decline because the water is so freaking hot it burns my tongue.


----------

